# Secret of the Sixth Speed?



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

last year there was a promo anime cd sent out to dealerships, called secret of the sixth speed i think. has anyone seen this, i had one last year, but i lost it!! anyone know where i might get one of these baby's? or if there is a different name ?


Thanks
Chris


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

I FOUND IT<, YIPPIE< i have been looking for it for like 3 hours, and i gave up, then i found it


btw its master of the sixth speed, and if you want a copy i would be happy to make one


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Ive never heard of this one. 

What is it about?


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

its a 5 minute long anime, kinda cool actually, a crapton of flash , its all centered around the SE-R of course

i would host it on a webpage, but it is almost 500mb

my bro sent it to me, he works at a dealership, i dont know if it was a dealer only thing or what


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Nope...I got the Cd from a car show in the javits center..tossed it out though. Didn't think it'd ever have a use again.

The cartoon was pretty cool!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have that. it came in one of my issues of scc.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

But seriously, what is the Secret of the Sixth Speed anyway?

And if you have one but never get to use it does that make it a Secret?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I thought it was master of the 6th speed..

nis knacks sent me one with one of myorders.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

heyyy, i have one of those....


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

The secret of the 6-speed is it's not actually a transmission at all...you are. And you aren't driving...you're being taken for a ride...and car's actually rule the planet and they use us to get around....and...you're in the matrix! hahahahaha!!!....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

^^^ uh, yeah. yep thats it. its official. Im revoking your caffeine privileges...


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

this topic certianly made a turn for the worse


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Wait...500mb? I have an MPEG version of the anime that's only like 30mb. Looks good too.


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

the whole cd is 500mb, the video it self is only like 50 i think

if anyone wants it , i would be happy to upload it to a server so others can play it

Chris


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hook Me Up!!!


----------



## Sirron (Jul 15, 2003)

I wanna see it!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^dito


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Sirron said:


> *I wanna see it! *


I'm in too...if there isn't any problem with uploading the disc I'm sure many of us wouldn't mind viewing it. Some mindless entertainment never hurt anybody


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

the master of the sixth speed is indeed a nice piece of mindlessly entertaining anime, however the other information on the disc is great with a 360 view of the spec v and 6th gear isnt a secret i use it all the time but rarely used in races but then again i rarely use 5th either


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

well, youve also never had to outrun a omega device

hahahahahahha....... 

guess it wasnt as funny as when i played it in my head.... ohh well


Chris


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

It's funny how in the anime, the guy shifts from 5th into 6th and his car launches like a rocket! Hahaha....ahhh..


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

i put it on my website, but downloads are only of med speed

this is just the anime part

http://24.160.210.84/seranime.zip

it should work as it is, anyprob's just message me

Chris


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey Im bored lets see this thing


----------

